# Luggage recomendation



## Thurnau (Apr 14, 2010)

Who makes the nicest luxury luggage? 
I am shopping at LV looking at the pegas; the personalized one with your own initials and colored stripes. But I keep thinking it might be too tacky with LV print initials. 

Who else makes really nice luggage?


----------



## Master-Classter (Jan 22, 2009)

are you looking for full size, carry on? nylon, leather, bullet-proof? $100 or $1000 or $10,000?...

Quoting Jerry - "help *me*, help *you*"


----------



## Thurnau (Apr 14, 2010)

Full and carry on. Leather, canvas, or bulletproof and hopefully not black. I like Bric's but the newer luggage doesn't look as good as the older stuff. I like the look of rimowa, but I have never seen it up close. Tumi looks a little boring, the new vapor has a suit bag, but doesn't secure it to the luggage.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

For my money, you can't go wrong with Tumi or Briggs & Riley. Though not cheap...I don't know if I'd classify either brand a truly "luxury," but they wear like iron and carry lifetime guarantees.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Hartmann. 

https://www.hartmann.com/default.asp

Ghuka

Mulholland Bros.


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

A couple of British manufacturers that are on a level with LV or better (and definitely less gaudy) are Swaine Adeney and Brigg and Globetrotters. They have websites. Check out the new Mayfair collection from Swaine - each piece only made to order and by a single craftsman.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Briggs.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

I have carry-on versions of SAB, Rimowa, Hartmann, Mulholland and Filson. I love them all but am still looking for the perfect travel bag. 

SAB: very well-made out of the best leather and IMHO the best quality for your dollar despite their relatively high price. Their classic design is wonderful b/c it never goes out of style, true works of art. However, they don't have many of the convenient pockets and easy to open flaps that Tumi, Hartmann and other more practical bags have. It's a good bit heavier than the others and I NEVER risk having to check my SAB holdall therefore I end up using it infrequently (good for private jets and auto travel).

Rimowa: completely different animal (I have the Classic Flight), also well made for a lifetime but only a 1 yr warranty. Tough, industrial looking, good for long walks in airports, can attach a briefcase or duffel. More practical for long trips than the others b/c of the wheels. Very popular in Germany and Japan.

Filson: Distinctly more casual and stealth and probably the toughest of the bunch, I don't mind getting scuffs and wear on it. 

Mulholland: Better than the majority of bags out there but not as well made as the others above. Holding up relatively well after 3 or 4 years but not "looking better w/ age."

Hartmann: Tough, looks better w/ age, practical, sized right but rather boring and common. Good repair service. Mine's seen 100K's of miles and still going (3rd set of wheels). 

Other Contenders: A few LV models are discreet, most are for posers. Ghurka is made in PRC now but you can pick up vintage items on eBay. Papworth is similar construction but cheaper than SAB (not quite as well made but close). Took a good look at Tusting recently, poorly made compared to the others. Newer Mulholland bags even cheaper leather than my old one.


----------

